# 17 hmr question



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

LxHunter1983 said:


> Well I did it I went in to dunhams this morning they had a savage 93r17 with a syn. stock and bull barrel and accutrigger for $195 and they had $25 off any gun over $150 so I got it for $170 I could not pass it up I need to get a scope for it now and find some ammo. Any suggestions on ammo and glass.


For ammo, try a box of everything you can get your hands on. Mine shoots most every thing good, except anything 20grains, but it really likes the CCI TNT 17grain hollowpoints. For glass a Mueller APV or Bushnell Elite 3200 are good inexpensive choices.


----------

